# Twins with no membranes.? Will it be ok



## spellfairy

Iam only 9/10 weeks and delighted that iam pregnant with twins but she wasnt so nice as she saw no divide between the two babies :( maybe too small to see membranes? Any one go full term and have healthy twins with this? I am scared.


----------



## knitbit

Congratulations on your twins! I don't know about the membrane, but on the plus side you will probably get to see them a lot. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Ebony84

Hiya congratulations!
On my first scan they couldn't see the dividing membrane this was when I was 10 weeks...but then on my second scan at 14 wks they saw it...apparently it can be so thin it's hard to see early on in pregnancy, so don't worry too much at the moment..twins with no dividing membrane is very rare.

If they don't see a divide when your further along then I'm sure you'l have loads and loads of scans and care.
So far I've had 14 scans and due to have another scan on monday coming, I'm Now 33 wks having identical twin boys..3 wks to go, cant wait!
Keep us posted, best wishes & good luck.
:flower: xx


----------



## spellfairy

Ebony i rem u but i cant think where from. Aw glad ur doing well. I would love a boy or 2 or we will end up havin 4 girls ha ha


----------



## Laura2919

Its still early. Maybe they will see a membrane at your next scan. If not the consultant will tell you the way forward. If your babies have no membrane then you will have a higher risk pregnancy and you will be seen a lot more. 

Good luck and congratulations on your twins.


----------



## jessyjones

they never saw my membrane till i was about 12 weeks... then you see it - its litterally just a wafer thin flap of skin.. so chances are your little beans will just be too small to see it yet :) - if not as said above you will be classed as high risk and they will keep a close eye on you... but wouldnt say its anything to worry about yet hun. just keep positive :)


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi hun my boys were fraternal, but there was a lady in SCBU at the same time as us and her boys didn't have a dividing membrane. She was not allowed to go past 32 weeks and had a planned c section at that gestation. Her boys did not have any problems with TTTS. They did have a few problems breathing when they were born but that was just due to their prematurity and nothing to do with the fact that there was no separating membrane. They were in SCBU for about 4/5 weeks I think which was much better than the 8 weeks my two spent in there!

I hope they find the membrane at the next scan, but if they don't try not to worry too much x x


----------



## spellfairy

Thanks x i get a scan mid july so fingers crossed.


----------



## BeckyD

I think I replied to this on another thread. 
I know 2 girls who had MC/MA pregnancies. All the babies were born fine and all ok. 

Maxine was due the same day as me. She had to have her babies a week earlier at 35 1/2 weeks, and had to be CS. Her boys are much bigger than my MC/DA girls so it won't affect the size.

(I went to 36 weeks and 5 days with MC/DA twins - tried for VB but in the end had a mixed delivery!)


----------

